
You won't need a driver's license by 2040 - ukdm
http://edition.cnn.com/2012/09/18/tech/innovation/ieee-2040-cars/index.html?npt=NP1
======
enraged_camel
I get the statistics, but I think CNN is drawing the wrong conclusion. Even if
all cars are automated by 2040, they will almost certainly be required to have
a manual override option, which will almost certainly require a driver's
license to operate.

